# MvC: Meet #3



## abdul

Hello Peeps,

Time has come once again for the next meet.

As per the poll done by @Paulie, I think Midrand is the best suited venue for MvC meets.

Details:

Venue: as per usual, The Harvard Cafe, Grand Central Airport, Midrand.

Time: will make the reservation in due time once I have spoken to the MvC members what time is best and update here, but we usually begin at like 11:00.

Date: 26th April 2015.

Please respond if you will be attending, also indicate how many people.

I have taken the courtesy of adding those I'm sure already will make it, if change of plans please let me know

@Rob Fisher this gives you enough time to plan your attendance, so get booking lol

Attending:
@abdul x 1
@Philip Dunkley x 2
@free3dom x 1
@Melinda & @Derick x 4
@Paulie x 1
@Yiannaki x 1
@LandyMan x 2


Reservation done for 11am under MvC at Harvard

[rsvp=10702]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

abdul 1
Alex 2
AndreFerreira 1
Arthster 2
Benjamin Cripps 1
BigAnt 1
Dave 1
devdev 2
free3dom 1
Gambit 1
LandyMan 2
Morne 1
Paulie 1
Renesh 1
Rowan Francis 1
TylerD 1
VapeGrrl 2
Vapington 1
Yiannaki 1
yuganp 1

Total: 25

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

I'm there 

This will probably the last one until end of June, since the end of next month is VapeCon (where we will all be anyways) - so join us if you can! Pretty please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I shall be there  along with my backpack

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## abdul

Click the RSVP @free3dom & @Yiannaki please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

abdul said:


> Click the RSVP @free3dom & @Yiannaki please



I thought I was special and didn't have to click it 

Clicked it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Ill be there and I am sure so will @gripen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

Im out of this one guys. But catch you crazy lot at vapecon


----------



## Derick



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink

Ha ha ha

Would love to be there but cant make it.
Will definitely see you at vapecon


----------



## Silver

Thanks for organising @abdul
Would have loved to make it but am leaving on that day for a much needed holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Justink said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> Would love to be there but cant make it.
> Will definitely see you at vapecon



definitely bro!



Silver said:


> Thanks for organising @abdul
> Would have loved to make it but am leaving on that day for a much needed holiday



Oh man, sucks @Silver, we need to discuss that stuff for the weekend of VapeCon, closer to the time, yea?


----------



## abdul

Jakey said:


> Im out of this one guys. But catch you crazy lot at vapecon


You suck @Jakey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for organising @abdul
> Would have loved to make it but am leaving on that day for a much needed holiday



Vape Meet Durbs Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Meet Durbs Baby!



And here i thought you posting confirmation that you attending!!!!!!!

C'mon Skipper book it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> And here i thought you posting confirmation that you attending!!!!!!!
> 
> C'mon Skipper book it!



I can't now... me and Hi Ho will be vaping our brains out in Durbs at the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't now... me and Hi Ho will be vaping our brains out in Durbs at the time!



Lol @Rob Fisher - cannot wait to see Avril and Camilla

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Meet Durbs Baby!
> 
> View attachment 25428



Vape Meet *and *thread Hijacker

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

Trolling taking place ppl! Please dont forget to close the door on your way out! lol

P.S I hope you guys have fun and dont forget to take pics

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> Trolling taking place ppl! Please dont forget to close the door on your way out! lol
> 
> P.S I hope you guys have fun and dont forget to take pics


You not joining us @Paulie??


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> You not joining us @Paulie??



No that was for Rob and Silver lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

bump, guys please RSVP so i can do reservations, i know some who will attend but never rsvp, please do so incase i forget to count u


----------



## Morne

Booked


----------



## abdul

OP updated, reservation done for 11am on the Deck for MvC

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Renesh

Hi, i'm going to try to get there, just to say Hi and put some names to 'internet personas'....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Ballie

Will be their boots and all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul

Renesh said:


> Hi, i'm going to try to get there, just to say Hi and put some names to 'internet personas'....



you gonna love it, i know a certain guy who attended the last and said the same, "Will come say Hi" and he sat to the end with his backpack on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

The Ballie said:


> Will be their boots and all



Boots are optional....just don't forget your vape gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Jakes and I shall be there and at least this time we can sit, relax and vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Aw damn, wish i was going to make this one

Will have to look forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeGrrl said:


> Jakes and I shall be there and at least this time we can sit, relax and vape


Don't forget to bring @Alex with you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapeowave

Hi all, new to ecigssa, please could someone share more light on these meets ? happenings, hows and so on would love to attend 
Best Regards,
Clint


----------



## Yiannaki

Vapeowave said:


> Hi all, new to ecigssa, please could someone share more light on these meets ? happenings, hows and so on would love to attend
> Best Regards,
> Clint



Hi Clint

The point of the MVC meets is for us vapers to get together and socialise. It's a very relaxed atmosphere where you can just come hang out with members, talk nonsense, see what everyone else is vaping and maybe learn a thing or two if you have questions.

It's perfect for someone who has just joined as well. You can get a chance to meet some new people, and to see the faces behind the forum names. You can also get advice on mods, juices, coil builds etc.

There are no vendor stands and nothing gets sold at the MVC meets. It's more about the opportunity to hang out and get to know everyone.

The venue is a great restaurant in Midrand, inside the Grand Central Airport terminal called Harvard Cafe. You are more than welcome to bring friends and family. Some members bring their kids as well so if you have little ones, I'm sure they will find company.

All you need to do is click the RSVP button on the first post and just let everyone know how many people you will have with you in order for @abdul to know how big of a space to reserve. 

Also note, there are no cover charges or hidden costs to attend, the only thing you'll be paying for is anything you order from the restaurant itself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Vapeowave

sounds great, thanks a mil, wont be able to attend this one but in the near future mos def , thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Hi Clint
> 
> The point of the MVC meets is for us vapers to get together and socialise. It's a very relaxed atmosphere where you can just come hang out with members, talk nonsense, see what everyone else is vaping and maybe learn a thing or two if you have questions.
> 
> It's perfect for someone who has just joined as well. You can get a chance to meet some new people, and to see the faces behind the forum names. You can also get advice on mods, juices, coil builds etc.
> 
> There are no vendor stands and nothing gets sold at the MVC meets. It's more about the opportunity to hang out and get to know everyone.
> 
> The venue is a great restaurant in Midrand, inside the Grand Central Airport terminal called Harvard Cafe. You are more than welcome to bring friends and family. Some members bring their kids as well so if you have little ones, I'm sure they will find company.
> 
> All you need to do is click the RSVP button on the first post and just let everyone know how many people you will have with you in order for @abdul to know how big of a space to reserve.
> 
> Also note, there are no cover charges or hidden costs to attend, the only thing you'll be paying for is anything you order from the restaurant itself.



And you can spot @Yiannaki very easily: just look for the guy with the backpack on the whole day

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

I would like to add the most important point of these meets:

Friends making new Friends and just having fun with lots of good laughs while we vape and drink all the coffee etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

Looking forward to my first MVC Meet. Don't know anybody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

AndreFerreira said:


> Looking forward to my first MVC Meet. Don't know anybody.


Cool man! Looking forward to meeting you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

AndreFerreira said:


> Looking forward to my first MVC Meet. Don't know anybody.


I didnt know anybody either at the first meet(well almost nobody). Looking forward to meeting you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

VapeGrrl said:


> Jakes and I shall be there and at least this time we can sit, relax and vape


AWESOME!

Melinda and I are Looking forward to seeing you guys again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

AndreFerreira said:


> Looking forward to my first MVC Meet. Don't know anybody.


Bunch of really friendly people and no attitude, so I don't think not knowing anyone is a problem - and by the end of the day you will definitely know the majority of people

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapeowave

LandyMan said:


> And you can spot @Yiannaki very easily: just look for the guy with the backpack on the whole day



Haha, what is in the backpack? back up batteries for the mods? hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul

Vapeowave said:


> Haha, what is in the backpack? back up batteries for the mods? hehe


its a mod, biggest you will ever see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Vapeowave said:


> Haha, what is in the backpack? back up batteries for the mods? hehe




Its Naki's Clothes in case he stays to long and has to find a new place to sleep if he is late for lunch lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

@Paulie @abdul #LandyMan you guys will be pleased to know that I have no family lunches scheduled for Sunday  

So my backpack might just come off. #watchthisspace

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

One More sleep and i bet everyone is busy doing pit stops building coil getting juice ready and finalising there DIY!! MvC 3 meet here we come!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> One More sleep and i bet everyone is busy doing pit stops building coil getting juice ready and finalising there DIY!! MvC 3 meet here we come!!


I know one greek who's busy getting all his stuff in order! 

Let me publicly state that @devdev has confirmed his attendance tomorrow 

Very amped  let's hope they are prepared for our coffee drinking binges @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex




----------



## Derick

Whoop! Vapemeet day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen

You guys enjoy! Harvard cafe is such a nice venue!!I grew up in the South!Wish I could be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

See all whois going there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

*looks around*

@Yiannaki I am there, just know that you have to build my doge for me mate


----------



## Alex

Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TylerD

Thanks guys, it was great! And a great venue. Taking my wife and daughter there tomorrow. Lol

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Derick

Well, that was just a sh1t load of fun as always. So good to see all of the usual's and the new faces were pretty awesome too. 

We had tons of fun with all of you and we are already looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Thanks guys, it was awesome. Most definitely see you at the next one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AndreFerreira

It was awesome to meet everyone, great venue, looking forward to many more to come.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

We had an awesome time today, it was great to see all the new faces. Thank you.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Thanks to everyone who attended, and for those that couldn't make it...don't worry, there's always next time - but for every one you miss a little cloud dies 

Great meet #3...looking forward to the next one, and the one after that

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks to all for a super fun day  

It's so scary how quickly the time passes 

To those I built coils for today, your invoices are in the mail. Lol

Also whoever didn't manage to attend, missed out on a Skype call with @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Looks like you had a blast guys. Thanks for the feedback. 

So sad I missed it. 

Just know I was thinking of you all when I stopped at Estcourt on route to KZN and took a toot on my Evod and felt sad I was not there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

